# It’s pretty bad when !



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Your out driving looking for turkey’s and you see more beaver crossing the road then turkey’s. Must of had a rough winter it’s looking pretty thin around me. I do have a few birds located on National Forest ground so there will be something to chase .
Flight


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I drove around all over the state a lot over the Easter weekend for family stuff. Saw lots of farm country and big woods. Saw two live hens, 1 dead jake and one dead hen( road kill).


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Kind of strange I post this today and take another ride and there’s a strutter and a hen 60 yards down the road from where I took the picture of the beavers yesterday, and 3 Jake’s and two strutter’s across the street from my place. Darn near every bird I shoot I call across the street.
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I quit driving around looking for beaver years ago.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> I quit driving around looking for beaver years ago.


I cant say that I eve looked for beavers on the street. Plenty in bars though.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> I quit driving around looking for beaver years ago.


Can still look just can't chase anymore...




DirtySteve said:


> I cant say that I eve looked for beavers on the street. Plenty in bars though.


They'll be coming out of the woodwork when it's 70*...


Flight sounds like ya got em where ya want em now! Good luck buddy


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> I quit driving around looking for beaver years ago.


My beaver was sitting next to me in the truck !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DirtySteve said:


> I cant say that I eve looked for beavers on the street. Plenty in bars though.


You mean you never went cruising? Maybe that was just a 60's&70's thing. Woodward ave rocked.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok……let me get this straight…..you’d PREFER to see either Tom or Jake over a big ol beaver? Not my choice, but different stokes for different folks I guess…🤣🤣


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Chances are they got kicked out of the lodge and are looking to make a new start.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

All these years I have been looking for cougars!!! Who knew!!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Flag Up said:


> All these years I have been looking for cougars!!! Who knew!!!


See why this site is awesome……you learn something new every day !
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

wirehair said:


> Chances are they got kicked out of the lodge and are looking to make a new start.


They were heading In the right direction then, there Is a lake in that direction.
Flight


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I had a hen come down my street in Grosse Pointe Woods yesterday. Unbelievable. In 40 years here I've never seen that. I was loading to get ready for Saturdays turkey opener. Maybe I should hunt from my driveway, lol.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

steveh27 said:


> I had a hen come down my street in Grosse Pointe Woods yesterday. Unbelievable. In 40 years here I've never seen that. I was loading to get ready for Saturdays turkey opener. Maybe I should hunt from my driveway, lol.


RMH would be disappointed that you didn’t hunt with him, sounds like he has a fantastic turkey opener planned out for you.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I was in NE Michigan for 4 days last week/weekend. I drove between Hale and Oscoda a few times, and I saw Turkeys everywhere I went. I saw Toms strutting, and some Jakes as well. I had one Tom almost run/fly into my truck as I was driving. Dude was hauling a55 on a line to hit my truck, when I was driving 60 mph. At literally the last second he launched into the air, and probably missed crashing into my truck (left side pillar and windshield) by a couple inches. I was amazed at the vivid colors when he fanned his wings 3 feet from my head, and popped up over the roof as I blew under him. Glad he missed, because he was big enough to do some real damage if he hit one of my windshield pillars.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> I was in NE Michigan for 4 days last week/weekend. I drove between Hale and Oscoda a few times, and I saw Turkeys everywhere I went. I saw Toms strutting, and some Jakes as well. I had one Tom almost run/fly into my truck as I was driving. Dude was hauling a55 on a line to hit my truck, when I was driving 60 mph. At literally the last second he launched into the air, and probably missed crashing into my truck (left side pillar and windshield) by a couple inches. I was amazed at the vivid colors when he fanned his wings 3 feet from my head, and popped up over the roof as I blew under him. Glad he missed, because he was big enough to do some real damage if he hit one of my windshield pillars.


A lot of birds along the side of 65 north just after Hale north to Glennie.
Flight


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Well you don’t see that everyday.


----------

